# IMPORT FACE-OFF: 1/21/07 - Houston, TX



## GucciGRL (Oct 27, 2003)

Just spreading the news... 

IMPORT FACE-OFF: Sunday, January 21st at Gulf Greyhound Park from 10am to 5pm. Car show registration from 9am to 12pm, judging begins at 12:30. 

SHOW CLASSES: Best Interior, Best Paint/Finish, Best Engine Bay, Best Display, Best Mitsubishi, Best Toyota, Best Scion, Best Nissan, Best Mazda, Best Euro, Best Civic (mild), Best Civic (wild), Best Other Honda (mild), Best Other Honda (wild), Best Acura (mild), Best Acura (wild), Best Other Import (Subaru, Hyundai, etc.), Best Domestic Sports Compact, Best Domestic Car, Best Domestic Truck/SUV, Best Import Truck/SUV, Best Luxury, Best Exotic, Best Underconstruction, Best Club Participation, Best Club Representation $300, Best of Show $500. *Additional classes and/or places to be added on day of event depending on participation (minimum 4 cars to make a class). Competition judged by Usaci. 

EVENT ACTIVITIES: car/truck/bike show, stereo crank it up contest (Usaci double points), bikini contest (weather permitting), vendors, dyno, raffles and giveaways, DJs, break dance battle, mixed martial arts (ultimate fighting) exhibition, live concert, plus much more. Check website for artist lineup. DJs, bands, and rap artists, call 225-247-7223 to be booked. 

SHOW PRICES: 
Spectator $12 with flyer (regular $15) *flyers printed off computer ok to use - right click on flyer image below, print. 
Car Show Entry $20 
Dyno Pulls - 2 for $45
Stereo Crank It Up Info: Welcome to the Official United States Autosound Competition International Web Site 
Drift Registration info: DailyDrifter.com
Event info: Import Face-Off - Official Website *to be updated with 2007 schedule/info soon

Event flyer...


















Here are some pictures of the Import Face-Off that was at San Antonio Raceway last month...


----------

